# Bitte um Hilfe!! Aboabzocke



## nichtmitmir (1 Dezember 2005)

Hallo an alle!



Ich habe im Internet an einem Probeabo (0,99€/3 Tage) teilgenommen. Und noch zur gleichen Stunde den Vertrag per Transaktionscode gekündigt. Gleichzeitig habe ich an alle angegebenen E-Mail-Adressen eine Kündigung geschickt. Dann wurde mir von meinem Konto 95,00€ abgebucht. Nachdem ich das Geld zurück gebucht habe, kam sofort die 1. Mahnung. Dort meinte man ich hätte mich für ein Jahresabo angemeldet.

Nach einigen erfolglosen Versuchen per E-Mail und per Post mit der Firma Kontakt aufzunehmen, habe ich gestern eine Zahlungsaufforderung  in Höhe von 139,00 € von dem zuständigen Anwalt bekommen.

Wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren??? Ich kann und ich will diese Rechnung nicht bezahlen und einen Anwalt kann ich mir nicht leisten!
Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben?!
Über Google konnte ich leider nix finden.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!!!!
Lieben Gruss


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Dezember 2005)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Klick den Link an. Da gibt es schon einiges zu dem Thema.


----------



## nichtmitmir (1 Dezember 2005)

Danke.... suche jetzt dort mal ein bisschen.
Dort scheint aber keiner mit dem gleichem Problem zu sein.

Hat jemand einen Link für ein Schreiben, dass ich mich rechtlich absichern kann?

Habe ich überhaupt eine Chance? Wofür gibt es den Verbraucherschutz?
Kann doch nicht sein, dass keine Kündigung angkommen ist?


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Hier ein interessanter Link*

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73390_2-ratgeber-probinopost-so-reagieren-sie.html

Ersetze probino beim lesen des Artikels, durch jedwede andere Firmenbezeichnung.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73390-ratgeber-probinopost-so-reagieren-sie.html

Sorry, habe aus Versehen Seite 2 verlinkt.
Hier der Anfang.


----------



## D.Opfer (29 März 2006)

> Abonnement: Abo-Fallen im Internet
> Bei den Verbraucherverbänden gehen seit Anfang des Jahres 2006 sehr viele Beschwerden von Verbrauchern über unerwünschte Abonnementverträge ein. Angeblich seien die Verträge über das Internet zustande gekommen. Besucht wurden vornehmlich Webseiten, die mit scheinbar kostenlosen Angeboten zum Download von Songtexten, Hausaufgaben, Witzen und Ähnlichem oder dem kostenfreien Versand von SMS werben.
> Die Masche
> Kein wirksamer Vertrag
> ...



Quelle: http://www.vis-recht.bayern.de


----------



## rolf76 (21 April 2006)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe!! Aboabzocke*

Das ist zwar alles richtig, das Problem liegt hier im Fall aber nicht darin, dass dem Betroffene durch ein Gewinnspiel o.ä. ungewollt ein Vertragsschluss untergejubelt wurde. 

Der Betroffene hat bewusst einen Vertrag geschlossen, steht jetzt aber vor dem Problem, dass der Anbieter seine rechtzeitige Kündigung des Vertrags entweder nicht erhalten hat oder so tut, als ob er sie nicht erhalten hätte.

Letzteres wäre extrem fies, weil die Beweislast für den rechtzeitigen Zugang der Kündigung beim Kunden liegt und der Zugang von Emails kaum bewiesen werden kann.

Auf der anderen Seite muss aber auch der Anbieter nachweisen, dass ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde, wenn der Kunde ihm diesen Nachweis nicht abnimmt, indem er ihm einen Vertragsschluss in der späteren Korrespondenz abnimmt.

Kann denn der Anbieter hier einen Vertragsschluss nachweisen? Wurde die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen? Wenn die Dienstleistung nicht in Anspruch genommen wurde: Wurde ordnungsgemäß über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt oder ist ein Widerruf noch möglich?

_Nachtrag:_ Die ursprüngliche Frage wurde ja bereits im Dezember gestellt...  
Ist das Problem mittlerweile gelöst?


----------

